# Few pics of Dollys Acre more added 7/9



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Just a couple random pics I took tonight..... Teddy seems to like having Angel and Heidi as pasture mates, he has his moments though and Angel still bullies Heidi but leaves Teddy alone :? 
And.... I had to mow the pastures tonite! Just a couple paths but once I did, my 3 hayburners mentioned above went right out on those paths and started to eat on either side :scratch: Goofy goats
[attachment=9:1zceh047]004.JPG[/attachment:1zceh047]
My Foxy Lil' Lady is now 16 weeks old and IMO is really growing to be a beauty! I'm really loving how long and level she is  
[attachment=10:1zceh047]016.JPG[/attachment:1zceh047]

The pic of Murphy is after his chop job attempt at a clip with clippers with dulling blades... besides the clip job, what do you think?
[attachment=8:1zceh047]001.JPG[/attachment:1zceh047]

Whimsy with her new clip and udder shots...she was not happy!
[attachment=6:1zceh047]016.JPG[/attachment:1zceh047]
[attachment=5:1zceh047]006.JPG[/attachment:1zceh047]
[attachment=4:1zceh047]007.JPG[/attachment:1zceh047]
Barn kitty and her goats
[attachment=3:1zceh047]025.JPG[/attachment:1zceh047]
[attachment=2:1zceh047]028.JPG[/attachment:1zceh047]
Penny and Bink trimmed up 
[attachment=1:1zceh047]027.JPG[/attachment:1zceh047]
[attachment=0:1zceh047]026.JPG[/attachment:1zceh047]
Girls in "new" pasture
[attachment=7:1zceh047]012.JPG[/attachment:1zceh047]


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Few pics of Dollys Acre*

Love the pics Liz. Your baby girl is gorgeous, and I really like your buck. I think the clip job looks great.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Few pics of Dollys Acre*

So this is the area where soap comes from. :wink: Nice place, beatiful goaties of course!
The clip job is much better than what I can do & that's not saying much about my skills. :ROFL: 
Just a plug here, Dolly's soap is absolutely divine! Some goat soap is hard to rinse off. Not hers!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Few pics of Dollys Acre*

Foxy is getting big! She is :drool: worthy for sure!

And I really like your buck too! What a handsome boy! The only thing I can really say is his rump is a tad steep and he could use a bit better rear leg angulation....


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Few pics of Dollys Acre*

Foxy is beautiful and Murphy looks good to :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Few pics of Dollys Acre*

Thank you all! Yep nancyd... Thats one of the many things that stands out with my soap....even in my hard well water, it rinses totally away!

Foxy is still nursing as I don't have a way to totally separate her from Penny, she's crated at night for up to 10 hours but through the day she's with the herd... she was the smallest of the quads at 1.13 and I think that having the milk for as long as she's had really helped with her growth...though at this point she's a little chunky butt, 33lbs now.
I think Murphy does have a good dairy form...I agree with the "tad" steep rump, his legs aren't bad...not peg legged but better angulation than the awkward pose in the pic shows. He seems to have been a wonderful sire for my kids this year and complimented my girls and improved the rear leg angulation with Binkeys boys....both my does have awesome rumps and their kids have been very nice.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Few pics of Dollys Acre*

Love the pics! Such silly goats! Our goats don't like to stand in tall grass either, and will walk in a path if they can! 
Foxy is beautiful! Love her coloring! And Murphy OMG love his 'hair cut' he looks like a nice buck!


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: Few pics of Dollys Acre*

I am very envious. What beautiful grass! Here in California , we have not had green grass since May and we won't get any until November. 
Your buck looks very handsome.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Few pics of Dollys Acre*

Thank you.... believe me, I feel extremely fortunate to have such green pastures!

I hope to get some better pics of Murph up for critique, I'm anxious to see how his daughters freshen..... Foxy won't be bred til fall of 2013 so I have a long wait!
I've given my 3 milkers, Foxy and my old girl Bootsie access to Murphy's pasture, he's penned to clean up the high grass within his pen so I figured to allow my girls to get to the 3 foot high clover that he couldn't keep up with.... If things work out the way I'm hoping they will, Murphy will have a buck buddy to help him with the pasture in a few weeks. Will add pics of my new boy once I have him.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Few pics of Dollys Acre*

Nice.... :thumb:   :hi5:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Few pics of Dollys Acre*

They look good! I bet they're loving that pasture!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They look great! Love the new pasturing, I bet they love getting lost in it! So nice, and green! Somehow we have green stuff, but it's not growing  We're in a really bad drought right now, and haven't had to cut grass in probably a month, it's awful


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It's been wierd here...hit and miss rain for the last month, dew is very heavy in the mornings though so maybe it's that moisture thats keeping things growing, my grass got cut for the first time in almost 3 weeks last night as we're to expect rain by the end of the week....I sure hope this isn't a sign of whats to come for winter...weatherwise as well as feed wise for the critters.


----------

